# New Avatar Poll



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, the attached preview file is a bit ugly. Anyway, which of the avatars should be my new one (counting from left to right)?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 5, 2005)

Keep the old one.

Oh, but I don't vote in these polls.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't the options have to campaign or something?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 6, 2005)

I vote for no. 3.  I like it, and it's _clearer_ than some of the others.


----------



## Berandor (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some more options for you


----------



## Berandor (Jul 6, 2005)

And three more


----------



## BOZ (Jul 6, 2005)

i'll forget what you look like!  *waaah*


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 6, 2005)

I liked number two or number three.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2005)

So far, Nr 3 is in the lead with 7 votes, followed by Nr 4, old avatar and non-voters at 4 votes. Seems obvious, but I'll wait a bit more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So far, Nr 3 is in the lead with 7 votes, followed by Nr 4, old avatar and non-voters at 4 votes. Seems obvious, but I'll wait a bit more.




Neither of the two I voted for are winning...  I'll never recognize you again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Neither of the two I voted for are winning...  I'll never recognize you again.




Hey, what do I have this shiny user title for, then?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey, what do I have this shiny user title for, then?



Hmmmm.  Good point. 

I do like the current leader also.  *Number 3* but I think number 2 is better.  My monitor at work sucks and it’s easier to see the detail on a very dark screen.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do like the current leader also.  *Number 3* but I think number 2 is better.  My monitor at work sucks and it’s easier to see the detail on a very dark screen.




Number Two is closing in!  Come on you can do it!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 8, 2005)

What a difference a day makes. Tie between 2 and 3, and old avatar close behind!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe 2 is in the lead.  Knight Otu is going to be an evil avatar?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe 2 is in the lead.  Knight Otu is going to be an evil avatar?




What's wrong with evil avatars? (and do you consider mine to be evil looking?)


----------



## Darkness (Jul 9, 2005)

Never got the attraction of evil avatars, myself. I like nice, pleasant, cheery avatars.





What?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's wrong with evil avatars? (and do you consider mine to be evil looking?)



 Yours isn't evil--he's Batman.  I just can't see KO as an evil avatar, though.

Avatars with hearts as eyes are cool too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yours isn't evil--he's Batman.  I just can't see KO as an evil avatar, though.



Right, Batman uses intimidation but is a good guy...  Maybe Knight #2 is in the same boat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 10, 2005)

Heh.  Maybe.  If I remember where that picture is from, though, it's an evil character.  No reason, I suppose, KO could just use it differently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  Maybe.  If I remember where that picture is from, though, it's an evil character.




Well, believe it or not, Batman has been cloned in the comics before and that clone has been evil character...  Is that the same thing?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, believe it or not, Batman has been cloned in the comics before and that clone has been evil character...  Is that the same thing?



  Good point.  Is your avatar a Batman-clone?  Is it possible to tell?  I don't know if it's the same thing, but it sure does seem similar.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2005)

I've heard rumors that #2 is supposed to be Lawful Good, not really sure...


'm seriously thinking about a tiebreaker poll, y'know...


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 'm seriously thinking about a tiebreaker poll, y'know...




It would probably help you get a more clear cut winner.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is your avatar a Batman-clone?




Oh no, I’m Batman and don’t let anyone tell ya differently.  

KO, might be wise.  Drop it down to the top two only.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh no, I’m Batman and don’t let anyone tell ya differently.
> 
> KO, might be wise.  Drop it down to the top two only.



  You wouldn't tell me if you were the Batman-clone anyway.

And I think we should take the result of this poll, but I only say that because #3 squeaked ahead again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And I think we should take the result of this poll, but I only say that because #3 squeaked ahead again.




Looks tied to me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Looks tied to me.



 No!  What did you do?  #3 was ahead!  Did you tell Lady Shatterstone to vote like you did for your own poll?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No!  What did you do?  #3 was ahead!  Did you tell Lady Shatterstone to vote like you did for your own poll?




LS is an independent woman that is quite capable of making up her own mind…


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2005)

9/9/8? Damn, this is scary... I'll give this another day before staring the tiebreaker.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 9/9/8? Damn, this is scary... I'll give this another day before staring the tiebreaker.



 Bwahaha, my vote made no difference--all the ones I liked are winning (including the old one)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> LS is an independent woman that is quite capable of making up her own mind…



 ... Who probably wouldn't have seen the poll at all, and might not even care.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Who probably wouldn't have seen the poll at all, and might not even care.




Jdvn, are you stalking my wife or something...?  You seem to think you have a good idea of her posting habits...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jdvn, are you stalking my wife or something...?  You seem to think you have a good idea of her posting habits...



 Maybe I just look at people's profiles too often.  I did notice she posts pretty rarely, though.  I've only noticed her at all when she voted to your poll...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I just look at people's profiles too often.  I did notice she posts pretty rarely, though.  I've only noticed her at all when she voted to your poll...





Ahem!  As I see it you are spying on me.      Anything else you have seen?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahem!  As I see it you are spying on me.      Anything else you have seen?



 She lives!   I've just seen two of your avatars, with the neat oil-paint theme.  Mostly, I heard BS had a LS and figured that they both must be interesting people.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mostly, I heard BS had a LS and figured that they both must be interesting people.




I think her signature sums it up quite well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think her signature sums it up quite well.



 I think you need a complimentary sig, but that's for a different poll, maybe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think you need a complimentary sig, but that's for a different poll, maybe.



Like this?

Answer “Does this make my butt look big?” since March 2000


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like this?
> 
> Answer “Does this make my butt look big?” since March 2000



  That's too good, maybe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Well on one board we both frequent my signature says:

“Eating bad chicken since March 2000”

It's in honor of the first time she made friend chicken for me…


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, hers includes your name.  You don't feel the need for revenge?

And if someone made friend chicken for me, I might be insulted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, hers includes your name.  You don't feel the need for revenge?




Nope, I think her signature was originally my idea anyhow...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, I think her signature was originally my idea anyhow...



 So you did it to yourself?  Fair 'nuff.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2005)

*Eyes poll suspiciously* 10/10/9? Gimme a break!  Seems I'm more likely to win a million in lotto than to get a decisive answer from this poll. Tiebreaker coming up, ruthlessly taking only the two avatars along that received 10 votes.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2005)

Set newthread = http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139909

Set request(Mod) = closethread(this)


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like this?
> 
> Answer “Does this make my butt look big?” since March 2000





Watch yourself buster brown!       And don't any of you incourage him   

Also, my signature is his idea.  I have to admit I found it rather humorious and rather ironic, for him I again  humoring.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Watch yourself buster brown!       And don't any of you incourage him




Ahh yes...  I got a new one. 

"Sleeping on the couch since about 5 minutes ago..."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh yes...  I got a new one.
> 
> "Sleeping on the couch since about 5 minutes ago..."




Such a smart man I have.      You have been well trained.    

Just kidding!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Set request(Mod) = closethread(this)



 Ok.


----------

